
Google Advanced Technology and Projects - TheAuditor
http://atap.google.com/
======
godelmachine
Project Soli has been interesting to me since long.

Project Jaquard is totally new to me, however.

------
bufferoverflow
It's the first time in years I see a non-HTTPS google URL.

